# Profile Goldens "a facility exclusively for golden retrievers"



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

My husbands customer recommended this kennel/daycare facility. I wish I knew this customer as I have a couple of questions I would love to ask them!

Here is the link, it is located in Barrington, Nh. 

Profile Goldens - A Facility Exclusively for Golden Retreivers

Has anyone used or heard anything about this place. I'm not in need a a kennel, but it's seems very nice.


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

Omg, check out there photo section...the 2 little butts sticking out from the rocks. So cute!


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

And they raise alpacas! I may have to take the kids on a field trip.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful facility-if you take a field trip there, take pictures please, would love to see more.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I have to say, I love the whole idea of it.

Clearly, given that they have chosen to have such a narrow clientele, they are not in this to make a quick buck. Their facility looks beautiful, their rates are very reasonable, and I think if I had to kennl my dog, I'd feel so much happier knowing she was at a place where the people clearly love Goldens.


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

Sweet Girl; I was thinking the same thing! It seems they clearly adore the breed.

Carolina Mom; if I get to go, I will take lots of pics. I think there located about 25 , minutes from me.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

One of the butts, I believe is my girl, Basil. Profile owns the sires of four of my litters. It is an incredibly clean "kennel". They have groomed, boarded, shown, and bred my dogs.....


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

They used to board and groom all breeds, but then moved and do exclusively Goldens!,,


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Also breed goats!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

That's amazing. I wish there was some place like that on this coast. I also love that one of those cute golden bottoms belongs to Basil.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

She is also in the next photo face on with her full sister!!


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

I live in the area and have only heard great things about them.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Her daddy is their Am/Can Ch Spicewood's Wind Symphony. The left hand dog in my signature is sired by Profiles Solid As A Rock.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

mygoldenboys said:


> My husbands customer recommended this kennel/daycare facility. I wish I knew this customer as I have a couple of questions I would love to ask them!
> 
> Here is the link, it is located in Barrington, Nh.
> 
> ...


 
They are absolutely wonderful. I have a couple friends who have been using them for boarding and grooming for many years. I have only ever heard good things! 

Jennifer
Harborview


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

It's a cute little tooshy!! I'm going to keep them in mind for our next vacation.




Sally's Mom said:


> One of the butts, I believe is my girl, Basil. Profile owns the sires of four of my litters. It is an incredibly clean "kennel". They have groomed, boarded, shown, and bred my dogs.....


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

Sally's Mom said:


> Her daddy is their Am/Can Ch Spicewood's Wind Symphony. The left hand dog in my signature is sired by Profiles Solid As A Rock.


 
Why, Sally-we are "relatives"! lol I helped to grade Solo's litter and we had also bred to Sport-who is Solo's dad. From that breeding, we have our Lotto-CH Harborview Winning Ticket.

Solo and Lotto met each other at the National in Gettysburg 


Jennifer
Harborview


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Have friends in NH that used them exclusively for boarding their Golden...they were clearly very happy with the care their dog received.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This looks perfect, got to visit there, all goldens, heaven.


----------

